# Mike's Civi PE Review Guide



## maximus808 (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone bought this guide before? Any reviews or feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 20, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Has anyone bought this guide before? Any reviews or feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


No I haven't check that, how is it look Maximus.....is a good reference?


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 20, 2010)

i want to try it but wanted to get some initial feedback on it. I don't know how fast it can get delivered as the exam in next week  i want one last set of problems to grind my way through


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 20, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> i want to try it but wanted to get some initial feedback on it. I don't know how fast it can get delivered as the exam in next week  i want one last set of problems to grind my way through


I don't know if it is a good idea to buy it, apparently nobodys is using that guide. What are the references that you have and the depth you're taking?


----------



## armenterosjl (Oct 21, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Has anyone bought this guide before? Any reviews or feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I have bought that book, it is good but very short.


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 21, 2010)

does it resemble the problems from the ncees sample problems or more so if you took the exam similar concepts to that? Thanks.


----------



## wstahlm80 (Oct 23, 2010)

I bought the book. On the surface, I think that it is setup in a format how ALL the references offered by PPI should be formated. The book has 40 questions with solutions for each in the back. Nothing too different than any other book. What I do like about it that does not appear in the other books I have is the inclusion of "Tab Notes" which tell you where in the CERM you can find the necessary formulas to solve the problem.

The problems seem to be similar in nature as any of the other books out there. Maybe a bit on the "simplistic" side. However, from the past two times I have sat for the exam, I have found the problems listed to be pretty simple...to the point that I spent too much time re-reading and trying to find the "catch." So it has been nice to review easier problems. Mainly to calm the nerves before Friday.


----------

